# Tanker 'Colombo Queen' stranded & aground after TS Linfa in the Comores



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

Full account here...

http://www.etaiwannews.com/etn/news...news&cate_img=logo_taiwan&cate_rss=TAIWAN_eng



> The removal of 39,000 liters of fuel oil from the stranded Colombo Queen could take up to a week, the authorities said yesterday.
> 
> The ship, registered in the East African island nation of the Comoros, got stuck on a reef in Pingtung County Saturday night during tropical storm Linfa.
> 
> ...


----------

